# Need deflector for Meyer TM Series 6.8" plow..



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Other than going to local shop ($60-ish) anyone got any ideas on what to use?


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

see here:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=158713

pm me if interested.


----------

